# work permit extension



## Alexsharm (Apr 12, 2010)

is the person which is waiting for more than 2 months for work permit extension (application submitted more than 2 months ago) considered legal resident in Egypt?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Seems a very long time to wait, is your passport with them?


----------



## Alexsharm (Apr 12, 2010)

well, it is with them....but I can have it anytime but it is prity much useless without visa stamp in it


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Alexsharm said:


> well, it is with them....but I can have it anytime but it is prity much useless without visa stamp in it



I don't know about a work permit extension but do know that in Hurghada people from your part of the world wait quite a long time to get their tourist visa extended...then it is only extended for a short while,not a year.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Alexsharm said:


> well, it is with them....but I can have it anytime but it is prity much useless without visa stamp in it





It seems a rather long time to me, I cannot see why it would be that long


----------

